# Speck thick in the Seawall surf



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

The surf is flat, gin clear and live with speckled trout. I must have caught between 20 to 30 trout in the surf on topwater today. Just about every cast was a trout or blowup. The lure of choice was a bone color Super Spook Jr. I fished from 5:45 to 8:00 today. I kept 6 for dinner tonight. The bite was slow after the tide went slack, around 7:15am. There is rafts of bait (mullet & shad) in the water. Topwaters is the ticket! Later.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Way to go. Let me ask you were you working that topwater fast or slow, strait out or at angles? I am asking because I tried the same bait off the seawall this morning but could not get a hit. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I caught them on top water this morning by the water tower close to the pass. I started at 5:50 standing on the beach throwing in the first gut working it fast. Around 6:20 it slowed down and then I moved out to 2nd bar and continued to have success. I caught about 20 fish with some solid 23"-25" fish. No mac's, lady fish. Just specks.


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

I had same results this morning on same lure. Worked it fast all morning until tide started slacking, then slowed it way down.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Good to know guys, thanks!


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

I worked my topwater with a steady retrieve and constant popping twitch to make the lure move from side to side. My keeper (6) trout measured 16 to 18 inches. Tons of dinks!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I think I'm gonna be sick.....sad3sm  

Biggie


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I was throwing She Dog and Super spook. Black/yellow in the early a.m. then switched to blue/chrome. I think the large plug helped me attract bigger fish and not as many dinks. FYI


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Captain Stansel said:


> I was throwing She Dog and Super spook. Black/yellow in the early a.m. then switched to blue/chrome. I think the large plug helped me attract bigger fish and not as many dinks. FYI


Thanks for that info...I was just sitting here thinking I would start out with my Big Black FTW Spook when you posted that.

Biggie


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

I couldn't get a bite on my larger tops. Only on the SS Jr. 15" - 22", no dinks.


----------



## Glades243 (Sep 26, 2007)

I had 15+ at the 14th street jetty. Most were just 14". All on a Texas chicken.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm a newby to the topwater bite! Next time I'll use a larger lure for larger trou bite......make perfect since. Thanks for the PK (product knowlegde) topwater size.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*GOOD REPORT*



Bigwater said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick.....sad3sm
> 
> Biggie


 same here!!! you guys take my slack! the surf gods are smilin!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

SAME RESULT IN FREEPORT GOT A GOOD ONE 5 LBS


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Plastic all the way for me during the incoming tide. All on pearl DOA with yellow tail. Fished Copano Bay early with 6 trout from 17-19, then moved on out to the reefs in Aransas Bay and finished up with a full limit with one over 22in.!! Great day all in all!!
Did everybody notice the strong tide around 7 am??


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Its going to be shoulder to shoulder all along the beach front


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

badfisherman said:


> Plastic all the way for me during the incoming tide. All on pearl DOA with yellow tail. Fished Copano Bay early with 6 trout from 17-19, then moved on out to the reefs in Aransas Bay and finished up with a full limit with one over 22in.!! Great day all in all!!
> Did everybody notice the strong tide around 7 am??


 it was pullin me down the beach


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Pounded trout in Galveston. First cast with spook jr at 530 get a galf top nice. Then 2 minutes later a keeper trout that shakes loose. Bait was getting torn to shreds and I could not buy a bump with my clown spook jr. Then I switched to a pink skitterwalk and started slamming them. Had my limit by 8 it was awesome 3 over 20 all on top and probably 20 throwback and numberous that got off. Could not count the blowups it was awesome. I am sittin on the porch right now and the water is a little more sandy and the tide is going out. If you did not fish the surf this morning you missed out. One of my top ten days with top water.


----------



## Flats4Ever (Jun 28, 2008)

> I had 15+ at the 14th street jetty. Most were just 14". All on a Texas chicken.


Texas chicken? Please elaborate...


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Flats4Ever said:


> Texas chicken? Please elaborate...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mudwhistle said:


>


I like this texas chicken better


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a good detailed report. We fished Thursday and couldn't get a topwater bite. I was throwing a big bone topwater, sounds like I should havewent smller.


----------

